# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Schildklier / Bijnier

## brujok

Ik heb een vraag over een radioactief jodiumslokje. 
Ik heb al jaren een kleine struma (kan het zelf niet voelen) ik heb wat klachten en volgens de endocrinoloog komt dat door het niet goed werken van mijn schildklier TSH 0.0015 en T4 0,26 medicijnen helpen volgens de arts niet maar moet ik een jodium slokje van 600.Ik heb vernomen dat een gedeelte van de schildklier door het radioactief kapot gemaakt wordt. En de schildklier op langer termijn dan te langzaam gaat werken en daar dan weer medicijnen voor moet slikken. Er zit ook nog een gevaar in dat als er te veel wordt gegeven de schildklier kapot wordt gemaakt en te weinig er niets gebeurt.Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee.
Ik ben vorig jaar aan mijn aorta en aorta klep geopereerd omdat ik me na een jaar nog niet zo lekker voelde kwamen ze via een CTscan erachter dat ik een tumor van 1 cm in mijn bijnier heb daar doen ze nu niets aan maar blijven door borduren op mijn schildklier.
Kan iemand hier meer over zeggen of heeft dit ook meegemaakt.
Groet Joke

----------

